# Visit at Glanz



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

This week I could enjoy 2 vendors, I think this is why I love my job 

Here are some pics of his slippers....
? X concolor could not read the first name 



philippinense X malipoense 



mic



kalinae 



hang X ?? not able to read 



Lola Bird 









Kalr Ploberg


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

armeni






kolo X mic 



2 Pic of another philipinense X malipoense 






Woessner Black Wings 



armeni 



mic 



mic 



jackii


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! Very nice!

Do you have the name of the plants?


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

kolo X primulinum 



hang X malipo



Fanaticum X armeniacum SM / DOG



kolo X armeni 



was giant did not want to touch it was scared, it was really protected 






malipos



kolo X primul


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

besseae





















besseae flava


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 20, 2014)

Very very cool. My kind of place. Did you get any photos of the album micranthums on the bottom left?


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

Phrag columbianum as promisse for Eric :drool:











and a schlimii for comparison


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

dalessandroi 



besseae breeding plants 






Next 2 was both labeled with kovachii besseae not sure about the second think it is kovachii X schlimii


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Very very cool. My kind of place. Did you get any photos of the album micranthums on the bottom left?



sorry no micranthum album only a close to end China moon....


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Wow! Very nice!
> 
> Do you have the name of the plants?



Not from all will change it tomorrow. Go to bed now


----------



## papheteer (Feb 20, 2014)

Great photos! I think Mr. Glanz and I share a great love go parvis!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, Christoph, I wish I was with you when you visited.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2014)

What a great place -- I'm feeling a bit jealous.


----------



## Stone (Feb 20, 2014)

Lots of great plants!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh wow! Thanks for taking the time to post all of those for us.
I really can't pick a favourite! It is like heaven


----------



## Trithor (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! An incredible pictorial tour of a great growing establishment. I envy you being able to visit all these fantastic vendors, if I want to visit a vendor I have to do a 'planes, trains and automobiles' to do it.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool place !!!! Did they have snow down there? Jean


----------



## nathalie (Feb 21, 2014)

Whaoo I want all !


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> Cool place !!!! Did they have snow down there? Jean



Nearly nothing, saw snow up the mountains, it was very hot in the greenhouses. 
I did not post all, and I took only pic of the half in bloom, I was liek on drugs. 

He allwoed me to walk around and call him when I am ready to discuss, I realized that 2h was gone before I called him.....

I only was in the greenhouses of the slippers there are a few more with other kinds, had no time to go in.

I put now all names in I could remember or I could find on the plants


----------



## Trithor (Feb 21, 2014)

I really like the kolo x primulinum. I am quite taken with the outcome of kolo x cochlos in general.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Chris. I see what now what you were tallking about. They would have had to let me sleep there.  I hope you got pieces of the kolopakingii x armeniacum and the Fanaticum x armeniacum. Are you sure the Columbiana and schlimii photos aren't reversed?  If i ever get to Europe again we will have to make plans to meet up w/ Olaf and visit Glanz and Popow. Hopefully you can come to the USA as I am thinking of making a Midwest trip and visiting Orchids Limited, Tom Kalina and Chuck Acker. Thanks for sharing. 
BTW, how is this work related!? oke:


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hi Chris. I see what now what you were tallking about. They would have had to let me sleep there.  I hope you got pieces of the kolopakingii x armeniacum and the Fanaticum x armeniacum. Are you sure the Columbiana and schlimii photos aren't reversed?  If i ever get to Europe again we will have to make plans to meet up w/ Olaf and visit Glanz and Popow. Hopefully you can come to the USA as I am thinking of making a Midwest trip and visiting Orchids Limited, Tom Kalina and Chuck Acker. Thanks for sharing.
> BTW, how is this work related!? oke:



Eric, 

I got a kolo X armeniacum my 3rd now and I have a kolo X armeniacum alba too. I bought it because it is a small version about the half of the size of mine, it is a cutting of a plant which flowers regulary. The one in the pic will go to the next show and is one of his mother plants so not for sale. But the one i got was in the region too so dont ask baout price. 

Fanaticum X armeniacum is the only one he ahve left he offered me a cloen but I denided it but called him today and let it reserve for me, as I hate myself to not have taken it with me. I would be happy to do a germany tour with you, but how you would go on the machine again  they dont allow 10 parcels..... 
I am a Sales Manager and responsibel for the customers in hole germany of my company, there are 2 of them close. 
And I do technical work in the rest of Europe in old days in US/Canada too, but in my fields we are at the moment not so active. 
Will get told on Monday that maybe my compnay is taken over by a american company we will have a meeting then, so lets see what changes....


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you to share pictures of your visit at Wössner Orchideen. It is very nice and well cultivated plants!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2014)

Many thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2014)

Dido said:


> I would be happy to do a germany tour with you, but how you would go on the machine again  they dont allow 10 parcels..... Will get told on Monday that maybe my compnay is taken over by a american company we will have a meeting then, so lets see what changes....


Don't worry about parcels, German post is very good!  If you get a chance to visit USA this year, (Company business of course), Chicagoland fest is usually the 3rd week in September.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks for sharing all those great photos.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 22, 2014)

Must be nice to be able to go into a greenhouse with so many things in bloom rather than just looking at a bunch of foliage.


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing place! Thanks for all the photos, I think I'd have felt like I was on drugs there, too.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the kolo crosses. It's proving itself to be a great breeder across the board. If you have the space that is


----------



## Ruth (Feb 23, 2014)

:drool:Wow! So much eye candy!!!!


----------

